# 12/29/07 trapper rendezvous



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

since there has been interest in having a get together we might as well plan on one. it will be the saturday between xmas and new years. dec 29th.i figure we can start around noon and end whenever. kids are welcome too. everyone that attends will need to bring a dish to pass along with your drinks.i have a turkey fryer and a 2 burner stovetop for heating food or keeping it warm. i have a few extra chairs but if you can bring your own that would be great. also if anyone has a decent heat source that would help out also. i have a salamander heater but its loud and has no thermostat. the barn holds heat good so i dont think it will take a whole lot. i cant provide any ditches or creeks for trap setting demos but we can use my land for dryland setting demos for those who are interested. if anyone wants to bring some critters we can do skinning demos also. if no one wants to do any demos then we can just sit around and talk. it doesnt matter to me. anyone that plans to attend can send me a pm and i will get them directions. if you plan on coming please post up and include an idea of what you plan to bring with you so we all have an idea.

i will provide venison summer sausage, cheese and plastic silverware. if my new smoker arrives by then i will also throw a couple chickens in the smoker.


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

I am up for coming. It will most likely be just me and my boy. I will bring a turkey or 2 and some hotdogs, Depending on how many people are coming. If i can get a rough count about a week before it would be cool so i know how much i would need to bring.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Are beagles welcome or do you have dogs Bill?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I'll bring some chili and some bowls to serve it in. I can probably round up a couple of Mr. Buddy heaters as well if we need them. Don't know if they'll heat the barn, but they should keep my toes nice and toasty. :lol:

Joe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Can't say for sure if we can make it but have a Mr Buddy and 23,000 BTU Kerosene heater.

Did I mention rabbit log? Maybe rabbit fetichenie (sp?)


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i might be able to come, where will it be? 


thanks, 
tm


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

tm,

The rendevous will be at wild bill's house. He lives in Perry. PM him for further directions.

Joe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

tm, im about 20-25 minutes east of lansing. either 69 or 96 its about the same distance.

freepop, i would love to say you can bring the dogs but it wouldnt be a good idea. my 150 pound baby isnt very fond of other dogs in her old age and no im not talking about my wife.:lol:

kracker, my 11 year old son will be here also so he will have something to do.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I understand Bill. 

We'll still try and make it.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Bill has had me over to his house the last few days days measuring up for the heat in the pole barn. He wants to make sure all us trappers will be warm for the rendezvous.

Try to let him know how many are going to show up so he has a head count. He is worried that if no one else shows up he'll be stuck with Pinkey and myself for the whole day. Heat is taken care of in the pole barn all we need is trappers and some good stories.

Griff


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

What do you all want for food?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Great!!!! I should be able to make it for sure!!!!! Super excited to meet some of the guys. I have a torpedo heater I can bring with a propane tank for heat if you are worried about heat. It does not have a thermostat, but would not have to leave it on, it does a pretty good job. I should have some critters to bring, guessing muskrats more than likely and can bring a few if you would like......usually we get big ones here out of the Western Erie basin.

Far as food, throw any suggestions at me and will bring. Can't wait, gonna be a great way to start my vacation!

Just thought of a good dish, how bout a big pot of venison stew???


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

Alright i thinking a pot of venison chilly and i was thinking a turkey unless it would be a wast. I could get a few beef Tenderloin?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

as far as heat goes. where all set there thanks to griff. for food i guess it just depends on how many people will be coming. if freepop shows up then joe will be fed all day on rabbit log and crackers. for me i can go without eating all day. just ask joe.:lol:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

> for me i can go without eating all day. just ask joe.


 If a day is only 5 minutes long I guess you can go without eating all day. :lol:

Here are some suggestions for those who are wondering what to bring for food.

1. Paper plates and bowls
2. soups, chilis, or stews
3. crackers and cheese
4. chips and salsa
5. a couple of 2 liters of pop 
6. plastic cups

These are just some ideas, but you should post what you want to bring so there aren't multiple dishes that are the same. The paper plates and bowls are a big thing, as most forget about those.
I'll be bringing some **** hides, a mink, and maybe some rats for some skinning and fleshing demos if anyone is interested in them.


Joe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm planning on coming, need to get some more rabbits though.

I'd be interested in fleshing instruction too.

Is there a need for any traps and/or equipment?


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

egads...with that menu it's tempting to cancel my up north trapping trip

but not that tempting

lol

sounds like a good time


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

freepop, we should be all set with traps and stuff. i got plenty of rabbits in the freezer for ya if you want to pick them up.

my new smoker should be here by monday so ill through a couple chickens in it the morning of the outing. ill also have some fresh venison bacon to fry up for everyone to try. just dont expect but a couple pieces cause im not good at sharing the stuff.:lol:


----------



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

I would love to come just don't know how soon I will know what my schedule is like. When is the last day we can let yo know we can make it?

This is a great idea.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Figured there would be a little more interest then this. Maybe folks won't know more until after Christmas.

Joe


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Joe,

Thats what my dad and I are waiting on. We wanted to see what was going on before we made plans. Most likely we will be there though. I will send you and Bill a PM and let you guys know for sure on Thursday the 27th. 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

PSE, 

I sent your dad a PM a couple of days ago. Figured things were a little hectic when I didn't get a reply back. Tell your dad I talked to Denny and he may go as well. Same as you guys though. Won't know until the last minute.

Joe


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

I wasnt ignoring you. Things have been pretty hectic here. I'll be there, 90% probable at this point. Looking forward to seeing this Pinkmobile I keep hearing about. 

Smoknn


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hey guys, only a week to go. if your planning on coming please post up so we can get an idea of how many are coming and what we need as far as food goes. if you need directions then send me a pm.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I am planning on attending and will bring a crock pot of hunter's stew. Setting some steel tomorrow and should have a few fresh muskrats to bring up. Anything else needed, please let me know Bill. I still have your pm on directions so should be good there.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

ok so far we have:

wild bill-smoked chicken or fish
joe r-
griffondog
soggy-hunters stew
smoknngunn-chili


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I'll bring along a mexican cheese dip with the chips

Joe


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll bring some fresh venison chili, sharp cheddar and bowls. 

Jeremy (Big Hungry)will bring a fork and spoon. :lol:

Looking forward to it guys! 

Merry Christmas.

Smoknn


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

> Jeremy (Big Hungry)will bring a fork and spoon.


Well I guess we won't have to worry about any left overs then. :lol: You guys have any traps out now? What a difference from this morning to tonight. Started out sweating wearing a couple of sweatshirts and end up freezing after I was done putting up fur. That wind is wicked out there.

Joe


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I sure want to make it, although will not know until last minute as well.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I still plan on coming, though there is some weather to contend with. Will have to see what happens. 

Bill, please PM me the directions.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I am gonna try and make it out there, according to Joe I have to because my free time is all but gone. I mostly just want to see Joes pink car though. Joe dont disappoint us by playing the tough card and showing up in the truck.:evil:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds like a great time you guys! I would love to come, but I have already
promised the wife to take her out for the late antlerless season on Saturday. She hasn't had to oppurtunity to get out much this season with the new baby and is planning on it. Have fun though and take some pictures!

Mike


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gonna bring a pie and have enough for a small rabbit log (ate a bunch over Christmas).


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

I wish i could make it also... I have 3 party this weekend already. Take some picks let us know how it went.


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Gonna bring a pie and have enough for a small rabbit log (ate a bunch over Christmas).


 
I've been reading this thread since the beginning. Now, I just can't wait until tomorrow to know the answer. W#T#F is a rabbit log??? At this point I have envisioned something the dog left in the yard. Please spare me that vison, lol. 
Thanks, 
Smoknn:lol:


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

So it looks like its going to be...

*For Sure*

*WILD BILL-SMOKED CHICKEN OR FISH*
*JOE R-HIS PINK RIDE*
*GRIFFONDOG-*
*SOGGYBOTTOMBOY-HUNTER STEW*
*SMOKNNGUNN-CHILI*
*PSEBUCKASTER17-MY BOWL AND SPOON*
*FREEPOP-RABBIT LOGS*

*Maybe*

*FROSTBITE*
*CAPTAIN NORTHWOOD*
*MR.ED*
*TRAPPER MAX*
*KRACKER RACING*

Sounds like its going to be a good time....

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> So it looks like its going to be...
> 
> *For Sure*
> 
> ...


had to change my food. not gonna be able to get some chickens in but if we need food i have a freezer full that we can cook up. i also have a little bit of jerky and some venison bacon to share. maybe ill pull some venison out of the freezer and deep fry some deer fries too. i have plastic silverware for everybody.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

griff recommended i attend this thing not sure ive been around long enough to rub elbows with yall my daughter and i would like to attend if it would be ok. just need directions and hallf ***** decient (sp) rds. 
thanks
glassman


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

glassman said:


> griff recommended i attend this thing not sure ive been around long enough to rub elbows with yall my daughter and i would like to attend if it would be ok. just need directions and hallf ***** decient (sp) rds.
> thanks
> glassman


glass, i will send ya some directions. should take ya about an hour from the first mt p exit. takes me 45 minutes to reach there. my cabin is west of mt p.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is Joe posing with his car, saw him last week before a fur sale.











He is planning on selling his furs and getting a upgrade.










-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

See you all tomorrow. Going to make up some taters for the get together. Is there a Kohls or Macys on the way so I can get Joe's christmas gift. Got thrown out of a tractor supply today when I asked where they kept the tag body spray.


Griff


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks bill got the directions i will do what i can to be there. thanks for taking me in not sure what to expect but im sure it will be fun
glassman


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> Here is Joe posing with his car, saw him last week before a fur sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he told me he was looking at getting something the chics digged and he could cruise in.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

PSE,

Now those are some nice looking vehicles there. I think I'll stick with the vintage model. Them older farmers that own a lot of land appreciate the classics. :lol: See you folks tomorrow. I'm going to have CaptainNorthwood along with me to run traps in the morning. Just hope I don't get soaked to the bone pulling him out of the ditch (note to self: bring a change of clothes). Should be a good time tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Man this sounds like a fun time.

To bad you guys are having this like 9 or 10 hours away from me:sad:  :lol:. Have fun all and take lots of pics 


Rob


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Wanted to say it was great meeting the guys and thanks again for hosting the party Wild Bill. I had a nice time and got some very good tips on some fleshing and skinning *****. Very nice place and a very nice family Bill. Hope to see everyone soon.

Ohh, btw. Joe's pink car was really nice!:lol:


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Joe's trapping special, just lean out the window and grab critters while he keeps on driving!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say, hope you guys had a good day and sorry I didn't make it. I wanted to, but didn't feal like dealing with the snow/road hassle after last nights dump of snow. So, I went fishing instead.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Had a great time. 

Would love to do it again.

Ill post some pictures later...

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Had a good time as well. Nice to meet those of you who I haven't already met in the past. The food was excellent and there was plenty of it.

Joe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

glad you guys had a good time. i sure enjoyed it and look forward to having a get together this summer. this time i better take it easy on the chilli though. the air hasnt been the same around here since yesterday. bad part is i cant stop eating it. had 2 more bowls of it today.:yikes:


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

any pix? sorry i couldnt make it

tm


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> PSE,
> 
> Now those are some nice looking vehicles there. I think I'll stick with the vintage model. Them older farmers that own a lot of land appreciate the classics. :lol: See you folks tomorrow. I'm going to have CaptainNorthwood along with me to run traps in the morning. Just hope I don't get soaked to the bone pulling him out of the ditch (note to self: bring a change of clothes). Should be a good time tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Unfortunately for me I had my plans change and had to cut my day short and wasnt able to attend. Did get a chance to run Joes line with him in the morning.  I also got a ride in the Pink Panther, Joe please do not take a girl for a date in that vehicle unless they sign some form of waiver. I can fax you the waiver if need be. He also made me pull his fur sled, it didn't seem like a big deal at first but that was shortlived as the fur poundage started adding up with every trap checked, not many were empty. Now I know why he doesnt take a camera. Much to Joes disappointment I did not get wet, not even so much as a drop. I even defied his wishes by crossing the muckiest part of one of the ditches which I know he was clearly hoping to see me take a digger.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Blue sweade hip boots there Joe :lol:

We had an excellent time after I found it  Why is there so many Lovejoy roads around there?

Some real good eats, the chili was excellent as was that bacon. 

Thanks for everything Bill, go ahead and sell that **** and buy me a beer.

It was an honor and a pleasure meeting you all, look forward to next time


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Bill we have a huge pot left. Going to put it in the freezer, maybe we will bring it this summer..

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Dang sorry i missed this thing, darn colorado trip got in the way... i did see 3 K-9s on the very last day when i was on the way to the airport... those things are everywhere out there... if i do end up moving at least i can try to do my part and thinning them out a little bit.

sounds like you guys had a real good time, maybe see you guys in the summer if i am still around!


----------



## TheWidowmaker (Nov 9, 2001)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> Had a great time.
> 
> Would love to do it again.
> 
> ...



Who was the pivotman, you, or your dad?


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

LMAO That is a good one widow maker. I can see both of them in the middle!:lol: Yes mike I like to use the faces!:lol::xzicon_sm


----------

